# Thursday Nighters?????



## Shawn8206 (Apr 21, 2016)

Anyone know if they are having thursday nighters out of steubenville this year.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Not sure yet... I would assume so, but all of us are on some sort of odd ball 12 hour work schedule, so figuring out who will run it each week is going to be challenging


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got word that they will start next week (June 7th.) 5-9 pm $20 per boat.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump


----------

